# RNDIS



## balanga (Apr 23, 2018)

I've been trying to get RNDIS working for some time and have come across this link on the pfSense forum....

It says that FreeBSD 11.1 amd64 includes support for rndis and implies that adding 

```
if_urndis_load="YES"
```
to /boot/loader.conf

I ran `kldstat -v` but did not see any reference to rndis.

Can anyone say if FreeBSD does have RNDIS support?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2018)

What happens if you load it by hand? `kldload if_urndis`


----------



## balanga (Apr 23, 2018)

SirDice said:


> What happens if you load it by hand? `kldload if_urndis`



Never thought of trying, but it does appear to load.

Now how do I get my Huawei E3372 Hilink USB modem to use it? 

I guess I need some usb_modeswitch incantations...


----------

